# No Jewelry!



## Carrie (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello All,
How in the world do I get my babies to stop pulling at my earrings? They've pulled out two stones already(found on counter) and dented my daughters hoops. I've had my two tiels for two months(four months old) and at first took earrings out, but would like to be able to wear jewelry. I feel like I'm constantly saying No Jewelry! In fact, it will probably be their first words...LOL.
Anyone had this problem and fixed it?
Thanks,
Carrie & Peak & Joy


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

I took mine out.... Not really teaching them, but solved the problem...

But if I do have some in, I try and make sure my hair covers it so they dont notice...


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I have long hair and try to keep my earrings covered but Lola always manages to find mine. I just give her beak a very slight tap and tell her no. I don't think she'll ever get the message, but she does stop for a moment or two. I just think it is too much of an attraction for them to ignore it and they want to check it out. What else can they play with while on our shoulder? Besides, if Lola isn't tugging at my earrings, she is going after my necklaces!

Sometimes I think she goes after my earrings to get attention. If I give her plenty of attention, she leaves them alone more. She has me pretty well trained...she tugs my earrings and then I pet her!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I only wear one earring (out of 11 holes) and when they start tugging on mine I tell them no and either place them on the other side of my head or place them soem where else and try again in a few mins 

doesn't always work because they are attracted to shiny things 

but sometimes it works. Just got to keep at it.


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

I just take mine out, it was a constant battle trying to stop them from playing with them. I just have to remember to put them back in so that I can play with them

gforce


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

The best way is to take off any jewelry. Different metals are not healthy for tiels to chew on.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Torch wants my earrings too.  But after having repeatedly telling him "no, they are mine," he is getting better and only makes a quick peck at them.  But always has to make that quick peck.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, I guess I'll have to take them out. Too bad because I just started wearing earrings again now that my niece that I watch weekdays is older now. Fiddlesticks!
Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 1, 2009)

I haven't been able to get Bijou to leave any of my jewelry alone. I wear exclusively silver jewelry only, but I have it on everywhere... two sets of earrings, a ring on every other finger and two necklaces. But the worst piece of jewelry I have on that is really awkward to keep her away from is my lip ring... She got ahold of that once and really pulled, and when I tried to get her off she stuck to it like glue!  She tends to pinch my lips when she reaches for it as well. I can't just take that one out, either..


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> The best way is to take off any jewelry. Different metals are not healthy for tiels to chew on.


I agree. I never take my bracelets and rings off but my earrings HAVE to come off because long hair or not Ziggy will search for them and yank my ear lobe...Necklaces come off too as he and baby broke about 4 before. They can stay on my hand for hours without touching my jewlery but the minute I see them even eyeing it I move my hand (to throw them off balance a bit) and say no. That seems to have worked and now I don't really have to worry as much. Before it was ridiculous-that's all they would tug on.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You could make a necklace like this to wear when the birds are out. That way they can have something fun to chew while on your shoulder other than your earrings.


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

What a neat idea, Bea! You're SO creative, and I really appreciate you sharing ideas like this for some of us who AREN'T so creative! Thank you!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I didn't come up with the idea myself, but i'm happy to share it!  I often string some form of toys around my neck for the birds, they love it!


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I've worn mardi gras beads around my neck for Lola to focus on, but the colored beads with rope ends looks wonderful! I have just run out of beads and will find an excuse to get out and get some more. Thanks for sharing the idea, Bea!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you REALLY want to make your tiels happy, drill small holes in some popsicle sticks and string them on there too. My birds love to chew up popsicle sticks.


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

tielfan said:


> If you REALLY want to make your tiels happy, drill small holes in some popsicle sticks and string them on there too. My birds love to chew up popsicle sticks.


I've done the popsicle sticks for my keets but have never tried it with my tiel - don't know why I didn't think of that. My keets shred the sticks to pieces and they don't last long. Thanks for mentioning the sticks!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine love posicle stick too...anything chewable. lol Good idea Bea.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have cliped things to my shirt before, the things we do for our birds


----------

